# Feeding cats fish and chicken



## prhey404 (Apr 2, 2009)

I want to feed my cats more fish and chicken. I heard that I can feed them fish like tilapia (cooked and cooled) and boiled or canned chicken, along with their dry food. Is this advisable?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

i am feeding raw and use little to no kibble.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Fish is not good for cats as much as they love it 

Also, wet food is a lot more better for them than dry food. I am sure chicken is fine


----------



## meghanhan (Sep 2, 2009)

furryfriends251 said:


> i am feeding raw and use little to no kibble.


how does the raw food work? have you noticed any benefits? i'm a raw foodist myself but never knew the effect on animals!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Chicken. Mia likes Publix Rotesserie Chicken but won't eat what I cook


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

meghanhan said:


> furryfriends251 said:
> 
> 
> > i am feeding raw and use little to no kibble.
> ...


healthier wieght, they eat much less, less poo, shinier/softer fur, more muscle mass, way more active, and it has really helped mine that are affected with feline herpes with their eyesight. a big pro for me is the cost which is much lower! 

check out this thread that auntie crazy made about feeding raw: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=57301


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I had to vote "never" because the poll specified cooked meats. While I never feed cooked fish or chicken to my cats, I feed raw chicken nightly as part of their raw meal. I very, very rarely feed raw fish, and that was only because a friend gave me an old package from her freezer that I thought was chicken breast. Turned out to be some sort of fish filet, so I went ahead and fed it.

Laurie


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My cat eats raw chicken all the time, but not cooked (well they have in commercial food before). I do not feed fish as it is known to cause some problems. Since cats are desert animals fish are actually not a natural part of their diet as people have been taught to believe.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Xanti said:


> Fish is not good for cats as much as they love it
> 
> Also, wet food is a lot more better for them than dry food. I am sure chicken is fine


When you say fish is not good, does that extend to wet canned fish based cat food? My former stray adores California Natural's Deepwater Fish formula wet food. Plus, I heard chicken can be an allergen, so wouldn't feeding fish as opposed to chicken be better? Or is mercury content a concern?


----------



## prhey404 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I am trying to find a healthier diet for my cats because when I took one to the vet he told me that my cat was overweight  I used to feed them mostly dry food and wet food and treats every day but now I'm trying to give them more protien. I cooked them a piece of tilapia (small from frozen) yesterday and was wondering if that was something I could do regularly, or if chicken was a better option. I didn't know I could feed chicken to them raw though. What brought on this topic is that I just read an article about long living cats and their owners would feed them chicken along with a small amount of dry food and they live a long time! I want to make sure I am feeding them the best diet, and get my little overweight cutie to lose a few


----------



## taiyles (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Phrey  Just chiming in to say that we've only been feeding our cat Sophie raw for a couple of months, but we've definitely noticed some improvements. Her teeth seem better, she seems more active, and she's completely stopped throwing up hair balls, which she used to do almost regularly every week or so. The only downside is that she tends to drag the raw meat out of her dish and leave it on the carpet right where I'll step on it LOL


----------

